# Trails in Southern Spain



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on where I can find a list of tracks in Southern Spain between Cadiz and Sevilla? The trails I have found so far have been word of mouth and by accident. Just looking to see if there was a list or web site that had more... Thanks.


----------



## Lobbydosser (Dec 24, 2004)

I've been to the Sierra Nevada a couple of times and the trails there are fantastic. My trips were guided and I was based in Orgiva and Bubion. There are loads of companies that cater for bikers in that area. My last trip was with

http://www.switch-backs.com/

which is owned by a cool Canadian guy called Mike.

I'm not sure of any specific guidebooks to that area but I'm sure if you e-mailed Mike he would give you some beta on the trails.

Happy riding

Lobby


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

I´m from Málaga, near Cadiz and Sevilla. 
Try www.surmtb.com 
They ride over Grazalema. Amazing routes.

In Málaga www.mtbmalaga.com

There is a great forum in Spain: www.foromtb.com

See you...


----------

